# I Tried To Resist...



## kevyn (Aug 18, 2004)

...but look what you've done Browns! Here's 2 for you all. They maybe easy, but we'll see...







This one is wild caught BTW


----------



## Dicco (Aug 18, 2004)

Your just plain evil!


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2004)

Arn't u a nice guy :twisted:


----------



## kevyn (Aug 18, 2004)

I just wish to say that I didn't take these photos, and once the answer is revealed, I will credit the photographer.

I'm not evil am I? :roll:


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2004)

Got no idea. browns?


----------



## Springherp (Aug 18, 2004)

Not sure about the top one, is it a boa? I reckon the bottom is a hypermelanistic reticulated python?


----------



## BROWNS (Aug 18, 2004)

First one some sort of scrub?

Second one sunbeam snake?


----------



## saikrett (Aug 18, 2004)

my guess is the first is a red tailed boa


----------



## NCHERPS (Aug 18, 2004)

Being from abroad I have a unfair advantage, so will try to give hints and tips.

The first photo is a member of the Epicrates family!

Neil


----------



## Hickson (Aug 18, 2004)

Epicrates cenchria?


----------



## Springherp (Aug 18, 2004)

Epicrates angulifer?


----------



## hey_im_sam (Aug 18, 2004)

virgin island tree boa's my guess  but it looks too dark. Unless it's a morph it doesnt look like a rainbow boa.


----------



## Hickson (Aug 18, 2004)

Epicrates subflavus (but I don't think they are marked that strongly).


----------



## Springherp (Aug 18, 2004)

Epicrates striatus (just to keep up with Hix )


----------



## instar (Aug 18, 2004)

Epicrates mysterii


----------



## saikrett (Aug 18, 2004)

Epicrates cenchris maurus and Epicrates fordii


----------



## Ricko (Aug 18, 2004)

ones an amazon tree boa maybe?? biottom one


----------



## Tommo (Aug 18, 2004)

its a snake


----------



## frebib(69) (Aug 18, 2004)

nice answer tommo


----------



## kevyn (Aug 19, 2004)

Springherp, I'll give you Hypermelanistic Retic. Truth be told I'm not sure if the genetics on this is confirmed or not. It is a black Retic, that Bob Clark had imported. There is alot of hopes on this snake. The theory is that it may lead to a solid purple Retic.

It's not an Epicrates. You guys are in the ball park though.


----------



## eddy (Aug 19, 2004)

Yop one a dice snake (Natrix tesselata ?) bottom one some type of reticulated ?


----------



## kevyn (Aug 19, 2004)

Not a dice snake. Springherp already got the answer to the second one.


----------

